# Why can't someone come up with instructions for pyTivo that actually work?



## Klever (Apr 22, 2003)

I am by no means a technological newbie, but I am simply unable to get pyTivo to work properly. I have followed the instructions on the pyTivo wiki to a "T" - several times - but it never seems to work properly. 

I have a 64-bit PC running Windows 7 Home Premium. (Yes I installed the 64-bit version of Python 2.7.)

I edited my pytivo.conf file correctly.

I am able to get the pyTivo server running. The problem is when I try to pull recordings from my Tivo or push recordings to it. I always get errors, and when I Google these errors to find a solution, my eyes glaze over reading the alleged "solutions". 

Here is what the Python window shows when I tried to pull a program from the Tivo:

(see 0003.jpg)

And here's what happens when I try to push a recording to the Tivo:

(see 0004.jpg)

Can someone please explain what's happening here and - in English - explain how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

First of all, quit whining.

The problem in 0003.jpg looks like the question mark in the filename. I'm not sure how that arises, since we take the suggested filename from the TiVo (and insert the recording ID number), and it's supposed to be filename-safe already. I'll look into it. Note, this should only affect that show (or another show with a question mark in the title).

I'm not sure what's happening in 0004.jpg, since the traceback got eaten. It could be the apostrophe in the name of your TiVo causing a problem, or it could be a transient error with TiVo's mind server (this happens quite often), or it could be that you're not configured correctly for Push.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> First of all, quit whining.


Did you not know that whining is an appropriate response when a piece of software offered up for free doesn't read one's mind and do everthing expected of it right out of the chute?

Better get on that wiki right away...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Disgraceful!  Any product that doesn't meet your expectations should be returned for a full refund!


----------



## HerbieHightower (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, you are only allowed to shower praise on free software... I saw that rule in the forum guidlines somewhere!


----------



## Klever (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry I didn't realize I'm not allowed to express frustration about a piece of software because it's free.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HerbieHightower said:


> Yep, you are only allowed to shower praise on free software... I saw that rule in the forum guidlines somewhere!


Personally I find the showering of praise can be almost as annoying. I'd like just the facts, please. But that seems to be a difficult concept for some people.


----------



## Klever (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind words and help. You should all be very proud of yourselves. I came here asking for help and because you didn't like the tone of my subject line, you jump all over me. Here, for example, is a post that was made by wmcbrine that he apparently deleted: _"You're allowed to express frustration, but not to be a jerk. As noted, we'll be happy to give you a full refund. Otherwise, ask nicely for help if you need it, or bugger off."
_
You got your wish. I'll bugger off.

Just remember, karma's a *****.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Personally I find the showering of praise can be almost as annoying........


+1 But fortunately it doesn't happen that often in my case. 


Klever said:


> ........Just remember, karma's a *****.


I don't need no stinkin' karma! 

Seriously Klever, your thread title does smack of unreasonable expectations of free software, which usually doesn't have top notch documentation, and frequently requires some initiative and help from others to get running. Actually, W. McBrine gave you about as good help as is possible, in his first post, and I'm sure he and others would follow up as needed. There are many examples of extensive forum help being provided both here and in the PyTivo forums -- the difference was the attitude perceived in your thread title.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Klever said:


> You got your wish. I'll bugger off.


Actually I was hoping you'd pick "ask nicely". Too difficult?



> _Just remember, karma's a *****._


Ah, I get it -- you're being ironic.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I think programs like pyTivo can be a bit of a challenge for people who've never dealt with the command line - and, as we move further and further away from 1995, that includes a lot of Windows people.

A good basic rule a lot of people with problems seem to miss is - don't assume your experience is the norm. Ask questions, but be nice about it.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

westside_guy said:


> I think programs like pyTivo can be a bit of a challenge for people who've never dealt with the command line - and, as we move further and further away from 1995, that includes a lot of Windows people.
> 
> A good basic rule a lot of people with problems seem to miss is - don't assume your experience is the norm. Ask questions, but be nice about it.


I agree. I am one of those that can barely get through things like setting up pyTivo and waited years to do so because of it. However, I found with several programs that asking for help is not an issue. Many times the developer actually created the app to help themselves and welcomes helping others.

Funny thing about pyTivo- it took a while and input from several on this board, but once I got it running, it has been much more rock solid than Tivo Desktop Plus which I used for years. TDP was constantly having issues with my Tivos seeing my videos on my computer and having to reboot something. pyTivo just works.

Klever, most here (including me) are just busting your [email protected] No offense meant.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think that the challenge should go to Klever. 

The folks here will gladly help you, as they helped me, if you ask nicely and show some appreciation for the tool that they created. How many times do you get to chat with the codewriters?

Anyhow, the challenge is for you to set it up, with assistance, and then for you to write a set of installation instructions. (I tried it, not that easy)

FYI: In addition to the wiki- there are several good threads here to glean from (one was written for macs, the other was to treat the OP as a gradeschooler). There is also some documentation out there about installing it onto a whs, which I found very helpful.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

The biggest problems I've run into getting PyTiVo to work have always been Windows issues, especially with later versions where Program Files is more heavily protected. It's really hard to offer universal documentation for these sorts of issues. I do agree that when I first found it that there wasn't one clear set of instructions saying how to install it.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> I think that the challenge should go to Klever.
> 
> The folks here will gladly help you, as they helped me, if you ask nicely and show some appreciation for the tool that they created. How many times do you get to chat with the codewriters?
> 
> ...


FYI, that thread titled "PyTivo- talk to me like I am in grade school" was the one that helped me in deciding to install pyTivo. Klever might be "clever" to start there.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

larrs said:


> FYI, that thread titled "PyTivo- talk to me like I am in grade school" was the one that helped me in deciding to install pyTivo. Klever might be "clever" to start there.


After much searching, I discovererd that it was actually titled pyTIvo - Need SIMPLE instructions and the request was I need "talk to me like I'm a 4 year old" instructions. 4 year olds around here haven't started grade school yet.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=385903


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That is not the one I was referring to. It was actually kindergarten.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469354&highlight=pytivo


----------



## DTxAg (Jun 25, 2011)

dlfl said:


> Disgraceful!  Any product that doesn't meet your expectations should be returned for a full refund!


Snort.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I just tried to install pyTivo last night. I looked up the Wiki, followed the instructions, and it worked just fine.


----------

